# Roland Cube 20X and Metal Zone settings



## luckyluciano (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi All

I just purchased a metal zone pedal and was wondering if someone can help me with amp settings and pedal settings. I've been only playing 6-7 months on and off so I'm very new at this. I mostly play Metallica and Megadeth right now.

I currently play on the JC Clean channel of the 20x

Amp
Bass at 7
Mid at 3
treb at 7

Metal Zone
level at 4
high at 6
Low at max
mid at 6
mid freq at max
dist at 7

The numbers above are the level not the time on a clock therfore 5 is half way.

Thanks
LuckyLuciano


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

luckyluciano said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just purchased a metal zone pedal and was wondering if someone can help me with amp settings and pedal settings. I've been only playing 6-7 months on and off so I'm very new at this. I mostly play Metallica and Megadeth right now.
> 
> ...


any chance of returning the MT? because.. it's not that good for metallica etc. i used to own one, and all i could really get out of it was buzzsaw, which isn't tone, it's harshness incarnate. use the cube's "american high gain" or "R-fier" or whatever the mesa boogie model is. could be cali or high gain or r-fier etc.

perhaps look into a boss DS-1 instead. I've had the MT-2, and i dont recommend it.

btw, when running a pedal into the clean channel, it's a good idea to run the EQ at 5 on everything.

good luck!


----------

